# Helm mit gutem Schutz vor Blendung durch tiefstehende Sonne (Schirm)



## G36A1 (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

nach langer Suche habe ich festgestellt, dass Blendschutz bei Fahrradhelmen selten ein Thema ist.

Bei den meisten Helmen ist die effektive Tiefe des Schirms nicht erkennbar. Wie gut der Schutz vor Blendung bei tiefstehender Sonne ist, lässt sich dadurch nur schwer einschätzen.

Der in dieser Hinsicht am besten ausgestattete Helm welchen ich entdeckt habe ist der Abus Metronaut.
abus.com/ger/Sicherheit-Unterwegs/Fahrradsicherheit/Fahrradhelme/Urban/Metronaut/(variant)/52108






Der Schirm ist Teil des Stoffbezugs und lässt sich mit diesem abnehmen.

Wer kennt andere Helme, Lösungen und Möglichkeiten, die Blendung zu minimieren?


----------



## Asko (8. September 2016)

Kannst dir mal den FOX Metah anschauen, der ist aber auch entsprechend wuchtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G36A1 (8. September 2016)

Von der Länge her ist der Schirm des Fox Metah üppiger bemessen als üblich. 



Ein anderer Punkt ist auch die Ausrichtung/der Winkel des Schirms, wenn es um Schutz vor tiefstehender Sonne geht.

Bei korrekter Position des Helms ist die Effektivität des Schirms leider bei vielen Modellen (auch dem Fox Metah) noch steigerungsfähig.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. September 2016)

Wenn die Schirme zu lang sind ,könnte es unter Umständen stören beim fahren ..gegen Blenden soll auch ne Brille helfen ,hab ich mal gehört ... bzw nutze solch ein Teil und das Blenden is Geschichte


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2016)

es gibts sogar schon selbsttoenende Brillen 
also wer meint der Helmschirm ist als Blendschutz gedacht, sollte das radfahren sein lassen und drinnen im Schatten bleiben 
kannst Dir evtl. auch eine Sonnenblende aus'm SAuto ranbastel und bei Bedarf dann runterklappen


----------



## G36A1 (30. August 2017)

Etwas wie den ALPINA ROOTAGE hatte ich gesucht 
eurobike-show.de/eb-de/presse/messe-neuheiten-weltpremieren.php?lid=3040
eurobike-show.de/eb-de/presse/aussteller-pressefaecher-detail.php?BenutzerID=931&ListeID=2656
alpina-sports.com/de-de/radsport/radhelme/alpina-rootage-white-carbon/
alpina-sports.com/de-de/alpina-rootage/


----------



## 2wheelfun (31. August 2017)

MAVIC Crossmax Helm


----------



## Florent29 (31. August 2017)

Smith Rover


----------



## G36A1 (14. Oktober 2018)

freestylezz schrieb:


> MAVIC Crossmax Helm


Wirkt interessant
mtb-news.de/news/2017/02/19/mavic-crossmax-pro-helmtest/
shop.mavic.com/de-de/crossmax-pro-helm-d6057.html#1028=3983


----------



## 2wheelfun (14. Oktober 2018)

BELL Sixxer und 4Forty

Hab den Sixer ..und könnte bei frontaler Sonnenstrahlung den Schirm in die unterste Stufe klappen, was ich auch genauso eingeplant habe. Ebenso bei Regen. Er hat 3 Schirmpositionen, die sich ganz leicht durch hoch- oder runterschieben einstellen lassen.
Nutze ihn standardmäßig in der mittleren Position, die oberste ist sicherlich als Brillen"ablage" gedacht, also für eine Crossbrille, Goggle, wie auch immer die genannt werden.

Ich habe ja vorher mal den Mavic Crossmax erwähnt, den ich auch getestet habe, wie auch den IXS Trail, aber bei beiden Helmen konnte ich meine Radsportbrillen nicht mehr aufsetzen, weil kein bzw. zu wenig Platz dafür. In Bezug auf den Schirm, aber auch ganz allgemein fand ich den Mavic sehr gut.

Der IXS Trail ist ja relativ beliebt, er passte bei mir auch gut, aber der Schirm ist irgendwie nur Deko, weil er sich kaum verstellen lässt und wenn ich einen Blick nach oben werfe, dann nicht mehr vorsteht als die darunter liegende Helmkante oberhalb der Augen.


----------



## G36A1 (14. Oktober 2018)

Interessant, danke.
bellhelmets.com/sixer-mips-equipped-1-2
bellhelmets.com/en_eu/4forty-1-1

Damit ergeben sich schon einige Möglichkeiten:
idealo.de/CompareProducts?productIds=3050667,6167927,6035172,6035253,5075846,5194400,5040905

Oder Alternativen:
yakkay.de/Webshop/63-Paris-New-York/
dabrim.com/html/products/cycling/rezzo.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialista (16. Juli 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> es gibts sogar schon selbsttoenende Brillen
> also wer meint der Helmschirm ist als Blendschutz gedacht, sollte das radfahren sein lassen und drinnen im Schatten bleiben
> kannst Dir evtl. auch eine Sonnenblende aus'm SAuto ranbastel und bei Bedarf dann runterklappen


ich habe grauen Star und wenn mir die Sonne in die Augen scheint, sehe ich nichts mehr - also laß Deine  dummen Bemerkungen


----------



## Specialista (16. Juli 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> es gibts sogar schon selbsttoenende Brillen
> also wer meint der Helmschirm ist als Blendschutz gedacht, sollte das radfahren sein lassen und drinnen im Schatten bleiben
> kannst Dir evtl. auch eine Sonnenblende aus'm SAuto ranbastel und bei Bedarf dann runterklappen


ich habe grauen Star und wenn mir die Sonne in die Augen scheint, sehe ich nichts mehr - die selbsttönende Brille reicht da nicht, denn von oben kommt das Licht auch, nicht nur von vorne. Deshalb ist mir der Blendschutz durch den Schirm sehr wichtig und muss bei mir groß sein.
Vielleicht mal über den eigenen Horizont hinaus denken : von wegen zuhause bleiben


----------



## fastclimber (16. Juli 2022)

Der Bell Sixer hat einen nach verstellbaren Schirm der für mein Empfinden ziemlich tief runter geht, da fehlt mir schon fast die Fernsicht im Gesichtsfeld


----------

